
The 16 Golden Rules of Financial Safety - Tomte
http://www.harrybrowne.org/articles/InvestmentRules.htm
======
joefarish
Three simple rules:

1\. Build up an emergency fund ASAP

2\. Save as big a percentage of your income as you can (see
[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-
sim...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-simple-math-
behind-early-retirement/))

3\. Read the FAQ at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/)

